# My 2 cents on the fun show



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

AHHHHH! What a beautiful day for a fun show! Just got back (yesterday) from the Cajun K9 Club ADBA Fun show held and had a great time! We participated in conformation and WP and I was so proud of my girl Laila. We didn't place at all but since I have bullies showing with an ADBA club, I knew I went in knowing the outcome.
HOWEVER I was very proud of my girl who acted like an angel. I was so very proud. This was her first show (and pull) of any type so I wanted to see what she would do and how she would act. SHE MADE MAMA PROUD!!:roll:
We also found out about a guy who does CGC and other shows in the area with other organizations---AADR and UKC as well as the upcoming BSL fights. It was a good day for sure!!:woof:


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Awsome, so where are the pics!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*fun show pix*

Laila sitting pretty- her first time in the conformation ring. I never taught her to stack so while I was not on her level, I let her sit. Just to be around all those strange dogs and behave was awesome for the first time out.

Then Laila learning about pulling --first time in a harness, first time on a track, first time around a crowd and first time on another bulldog's yard. 
I saw her mind clicking and by the end she actually took a couple of steps on her own with the weight of 650 lbs. (the one with the bricks). She made me proud for sure!!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Awwwww

What a cutie! Was that her first WP?


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

first for everything


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Aww GO LAILA!!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Now thats awesome!


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Yeah, she did really well on the WP. The first pull with no weight she did amazing, not a care in the world and I don't think Blue did any helping. I was impressed. To bad jonezie is only 13 weeks or I'd have her out there pulling a Grand easy! LOL


----------



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

I love seeing weight pull pictures where the dog is working on figuring it out and then hearing the owner talk about how the dog was starting to understand...now the next step of training!!!
Congrats on having a fun weekend!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*pix*

here the are

The biggest pix is of here first try of 500 lbs. the smaller pix is of her with 650. She took a couple of step by herslef and the third one is of her in conformation. She sat beautifully since I never taught her to stack i was happy with that. I went to see how her attitude would be and she was great!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

ahh ok, I see them now. Looking good. It just takes time to figure out what you want them to do!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I was pleased!


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

i can't see pics


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

wheres the durnd pics!?!?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

IDK how I missed this thread but I do not see any pictures!!! Sounds like you had a great time!


----------

